# [INIT] /dev nodes problème depuis chgmnt de RAM (Résolu)

## Djento

Bon je ne sais pas trop quel topic mettre, mais  voilà mon problème qui est survenu du jour au lendemain:

Lorsque le séquence de démarrage arrive au moment de "peupler" le rép /dev, il se bloque et j'arrive dans un mode de maintenance.

Message d'erreur:

* the tar command failed with errors

sbc: wrote only 5632 of 10240 bytes

tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

*since this is a critical tark, start cannot continu

Le seul moyen que j'ai de continuer le lancement est de monter mes partoches /usr /var - j'utilise LVM2 - et d'executer un init 3 avec quelques soucis cela dit, genre impossibilité d'utiliser des consoles vituelles en temps qu'utilisateur.

Avant que survienne le problème, je n'avais pas touché à mon portable durant 3jours, le seul changement qu'il y a eu après la dernière bonne configuration fut un changement de mémoire vive (512mo en moins sur 1024mo).

Je pense que la ligne sbc: wrote only 5632 of 10240 bytes semble supposer que le changement de mem soit en cause.

Question evidente: comment corriger cela?

merciLast edited by Djento on Mon Mar 13, 2006 2:02 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## _droop_

Bonjour,

Tu utilises quelle méthode pour /dev ? udev ?

Dans ce cas l'étape qui te pose problème n'est pas nécessaire et tu peux essayer de la désactiver en mettant RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no" dans /etc/conf.d/rc...

Bonne journée.

----------

## Djento

J'utilise Udev.

Ça ne marche pas malheureusement, cela dit j'avais ça dans mon fichier.

------------------

rc_devices="udev"

rc_tarball="no"

------------------

J'ai bien essayé avec la ligne rc_device_tarball="no", mais sans succès..

bye et Merci _droop_

PS:Le problème avec Gentoo, c'est qu'on l'installe une fois, une seule, donc on oublie vite pas mal de chose  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

Tu as essayé en précisant la taille de la ram au démarrage (option à passer au noyau) ??

Tu as testé ta ram ??

----------

## Enlight

J'aurais fait la même analyse que droop. et en majuscules? Si tu mets vraiment RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no"? je sais pas si tu as copié sans faire gaffe à la casse où si tu l'as vraimpent mis en minuscules.

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

j'apporte ma contributionà 2 cents, utilises-tu le "suspend to disk". Si oui, il va utiliser ta partition swap initialement prévu pour 512 de ram. Vue qu'elle a augmenté, la swap n'est plus assez grande d'où peut-être le freezing. Regarde ce que cela donne sans le suspend to disk. Et un lien pour augmenter sa partition sa swap : http://enterprise.linux.com/enterprise/05/03/02/2250257.shtml?tid=129&tid=42

Il y a aussi la possibilité de faire plusieurs partitions swap.

EDIT : Si il y une manipulation spéciale à déclarer au noyau ou autre chose... lorsque l'on veur augmenter sa RAM, je suis preneur. De plus, si un vétéran regarde mon poste et dègne s'attarder sur cette idée : on augmente la RAM donc on augmente la taille de la partition swap, pour confirmer ou pas ça serait super sympa. Voili-voilà, je suis intéressé par ton poste Djento puisque j'ai vais dans peu de temps faire la même manipulation que toi.

----------

## Djento

oui, oui j'ai fais gaffe à la casse. j'ai même essayé avec RC_DEVICES_TARBALL="no"

non je n'utilise pas suspend2disk

non Yoyo, je n'ai pas essayé en indiquant la ram

merci pour votre intérêt les gars

----------

## Djento

Purée!!! _droop_ j'avais lu ton commentaire de travers!!

Va savoir pourquoi, je mettais le paramètre RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no" dans /etc/rc.conf au lieu du /etc/conf.d/rc*

les boules, car en plus, hier j'me suis retrouvé avec un sysinit qui ne voulait plus s'initialiser, bref j'étais à 2 doigts d'une réinstall' qui m'aurait vachement deplu, surtout au niveau du temps... que j'n'avais pas.

Donc j'réessayais cette nuit par hasard, et je decouvre mon erreur avec soulagement mais surtout les glandes . :/

bref, c'est le genre de poisse qui n'arrive que quand on a vraiment, vraiment besoin de l'ordi.

Merci encore _droop_ et aux autres bien entendu

*J'ai été influencé par un automatisme, et le fait que RC_DEVICES="yes" se trouvait dans rc.conf justement - en même temps, faut dire que c'est confusant, ils devraient revoir certaines choses chez gentoo

----------

## boozo

'alute

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT : Si il y une manipulation spéciale à déclarer au noyau ou autre chose... lorsque l'on veur augmenter sa RAM, je suis preneur. De plus, si un vétéran regarde mon poste et dègne s'attarder sur cette idée : on augmente la RAM donc on augmente la taille de la partition swap, pour confirmer ou pas ça serait super sympa. Voili-voilà, je suis intéressé par ton poste Djento puisque j'ai vais dans peu de temps faire la même manipulation que toi.

 

Juste pour te répondre bien que je ne soit pas un spécialiste ni ne suis sûr de l'actualité de la chose, avant qd tu voulais passer à 1 ou 2 giga de ram et que celà soit pris en compte par le noyau il fallait utiliser sous lilo une bidouille dans ce genre (et qqch de similaire sous grub) sinon tu ne les voyais jamais (limitation kernel je crois bien)

Actuellement je ne crois plus que celà soit nécessaire... non ?

Ceci dit en tenant compte de la vitesse d'accès à la ram / swap si tu mets >=1G de ram, y'a peu de chance (et c'est tant mieux !) que tu vois ton système "swaper" et donc tu perdrais de la place pour rien ; donc les vieilles règles type swap=2xram ne valent plus grand chose dans nos configurations actuelles (excepté peut-être si tu fais du suspend2disk)

mais d'autres s'étendront sûrement plus que moi sur la question   :Wink: 

----------

## nemo13

 *boozo wrote:*   

> avant qd tu voulais passer à 1 ou 2 giga de ram et que celà soit pris en compte par le noyau il fallait utiliser sous lilo une bidouille dans ce genre (et qqch de similaire sous grub) sinon tu ne les voyais jamais (limitation kernel je crois bien)
> 
> Actuellement je ne crois plus que celà soit nécessaire... non ?

 

A que coucou !

de la part d'un autre non spécialiste :

j'ai un P4 sur une bécane avec 1 G de ram .

extrait de .config pour mon noyau 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 #3 SMP PREEMPT :

```
# Firmware Drivers

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set                   ------------> car j'ai plus de 896 k de ram

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y                                   ------------>je suis dans ce cas 1 G < ma_ram < 4 G

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set                  -----------> il faut patch spécial en plus je crois ( ou est widam ? )

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y                                       -------------> sinon les 128 k ne seraient pas vus

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y                 --------------> chai plus pourquoi

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y                               --------------> chai plus pourquoi

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y                                                 --------------> chai plus pourquoi

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y                       --------------> chai plus pourquoi

```

extrait d'un dmesg :

```
[17179569.184000] 127MB HIGHMEM available.

[17179569.184000] 896MB LOWMEM available.

[17179569.184000] found SMP MP-table at 000f5570

[17179569.184000] On node 0 totalpages: 262128

[17179569.184000]   DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

[17179569.184000]   Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

[17179569.184000]   HighMem zone: 32752 pages, LIFO batch:15
```

toute la ram est vue et disponible

extrait d'un top 

```
Mem:   1035836k total,   617120k used,   418716k free,    25152k buffers

Swap:  2939772k total,        0k used,  2939772k free,   414536k cached
```

donc en temps normal même pas besoin de swapp; j'en ai mis mais jamais  dans, mon usage, je ne l'ai vu travailler( même en compil )

Pour le chargeur, j'utilise grub et rien dedans ne concerne la ram.

A+:jlp

----------

## boozo

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> # Firmware Drivers
> 
> # CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set                   ------------> car j'ai plus de 896 k de ram
> 
> CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y                                   ------------>je suis dans ce cas 1 G < ma_ram < 4 G
> ...

 

voilà parfait tu apportes de l'eau à mon moulin    :Wink: 

en fait je me souviens plus clairement de l'explication qui m'avait été fournie à l'époque mais c'était le cas typique où on est dans le cas précis du 1G de ram : en fait il est conseillé de sacrifier les 128k de mémoire et de ne pas activer le HIGHMEN pour gagner en réactivité plutôt que de l'activé, que toute la ram soit prise en compte et d'y perdre au final

me trompe-je ? ma mémoire me fait-elle defaut ?   :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

Bonsoir,

@Boozo, Némo13, merci pour vos lumières, là je viens d'apprendre pas mal de chose et gagner beaucoup de temps pour augmenter ma RAM. 

EDIT : à tout le monde : ne vous génez pas pour alimenter le sujet "dans le sujet original de Djento", si cela ne te dérange pas Djento  :Wink:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nemo13

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> en fait je me souviens plus clairement de l'explication qui m'avait été fournie à l'époque mais c'était le cas typique où on est dans le cas précis du 1G de ram : en fait il est conseillé de sacrifier les 128k de mémoire et de ne pas activer le HIGHMEN pour gagner en réactivité plutôt que de l'activé, que toute la ram soit prise en compte et d'y perdre au final)

 

comme qui dirait guy roux: jeter 128 M c'est gaché !  :Wink: 

( au fait j'ai mélangé Kilo  et Méga   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   ) ( je ne corrigerai pas la fôte   :Twisted Evil:   )

WIDAM ! WIDAM !WIDAM !

(une simple explication que nous puissions comprendre   :Wink:  )

EDIT après réflexion.

Il doit y avoir dans le sacrifice des 128 M le raisonnement suivant :

Globalement  le temps de gestion des 128 M est superieur au temps de swapp.Last edited by nemo13 on Wed Mar 15, 2006 5:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

ha oui lol... en plus je t'ai emboité le pas   :Embarassed: 

PS: c'est widan au fait   :Wink: 

[Edit] je confirme contre le principe guy roux pour le no hightmem avec 1024 et je linke sur un topic du forum (le post de polo est à lire également...)   :Razz: 

[Edit 2] et pour enfoncer le clou *définitivement* et rendre à César...   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## _droop_

Bonjour,

Visiblement (au vu du texte sur l'option NOHIGHMEM), les gentoo-sources ont intégrées le patch pour que cette configuration gère jusque 1Go de mémoire.

Donc avec 1G de memoire, tu peux désactiver l'option CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G et gagner un peu de latence sur l'accès à la mémoire vive.

Bonne soirée.

----------

## boozo

ah oui tiens merci _droop_    :Wink:   j'avais pas pensé à vérifier çà...

----------

## nemo13

Bon je crois que je tiens une BONNE excuse pour recompiler le noyau.

pendant qu'on y est , quel(s) test(s) serait -il  intéressant de faire tourner pour comparer ?

mon noyau actuel

le même mais sans highmem 

A+

----------

